# Furrydelphia?



## kittycat95 (Jun 3, 2018)

Hello, I'm brand new to the furry community and I found a furry convention not far from me, I'd love to check it out one of the days (probably not all three)

It's in Philadelphia, right near King pf Prussia called Furrydelphia. Is anyone planning on going? Would it be worth trying to go by myself? It's not too far away, but I'm hoping I can connect to some people and hopefully have people to meet there!


----------



## Rant (Jun 3, 2018)

Don't do it, you will be tramatized!

Jk have fun you precious kitten.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Jun 8, 2018)

I went last year and will be there again, will be selling stuff in the dealers room. Its prettyeasy to make friends so its worth a chance.


----------



## ickapus (Aug 26, 2018)

It was awesome, and I am planning to attend all three days next year.


----------

